# Stilts, anyone?



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

In Cali we couldn't use stilts...according to the law...as they say out here in NC.

Want to invest in a pair, going to start a big job shortly and it's going to have white lids with about 5 different body colors to paint. 

Anyone have any fave's? I hear Duralast is great...better be at three hundred a pair...


----------



## Paintman (Oct 16, 2007)

Doing both painting and drywall, I use stilts all the time. Great timesaver. I bought a pair of Alto brand adjustable stilts from fantastictool.com and they were the most reasoble that I had found (about $160.00). There are a couple of new designs that look interesting- Marshalltown Skywalker II (available from all-wall.com) and I believe it is Dura-Stilt that has a new design with a support on both sides of your calf. Looks very stable and comfortable, though I've never tried a pair. National Drywall's ebay store has some Concord brand stilts, which I've never heard of (as with many other things) for under $120.00. That's the price I paid for my old stiff-leg stilts over 20 years ago!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I asked the super, yesterday, and he thought they were legal, here in CA, but couldn't remember last time he saw someone using them.

Now that I think about it, it was about two years ago that I remember an amigo screwing off 8ft lids, using stilts. Almost all our ground floor lids are 9ft here and a lot of the 2nd floors, too.
r


----------



## Paintman (Oct 16, 2007)

Now that I think about it, it was about two years ago that I remember an amigo screwing off 8ft lids, using stilts. Almost all our ground floor lids are 9ft here and a lot of the 2nd floors, too.
r[/quote]

I have a pair that adjust from 24"-40" and use them for 9' work. I recently saw a pair of 64" stilts advertised; that's scary! I think they belong in the circus.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Next time I see a pair of those at a pawn shop, I buy it. I am only 5'8" short. I think it will save me a lot of time if can master it.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Wow!
Those are big stilts!
I think I'd have to pass.

Might be fine for some hotdog skateboard kid !

Half the battle's won if you know your limitations.
r


----------



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

If you can, use stilts. They do take some getting use to, but they do save alot of time. Just make sure you check the aera your working in, look for screws and other small items. It will scare the he!! out of you when your footing slips.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

It has been alot of years since i used stilts and it sounds like they have come a long way. I really think they can be a time saver if you can get used to them. I could dance in mine when I wore them all the time.


----------



## Paintman (Oct 16, 2007)

It's good that safety concerns have been brought up. The thought of a 9 foot tall guy falling on his face sure doesn't appeal to me. So, before I get up, I definitely police the area. Extension cords are something to watch out for, though they are sometimes unavoidable, especially if on the job with other trades. Piles of materials, tools, etc. should be relocated out of the area. Particularly when obstacles must remain, watching where you put your feet can save your neck.

If using stilts for the first time, start out with the shortest possible stilt setting (if using adjustable stilts, of course); the closer you are to the floor, the more stable the stilts are. My first stilts (Goldblatts) were just a plate on the floor with an aluminum pole stuck in the middle of it. A foot plate with a couple of setscrews was adjustable up and down the pole. There was no flex in the pole, so you wound up walking kinda stiff-legged like Frankenstein or something. But they worked! I got to where I could go up and down stairs on them (I don't think OSHA would approve, and I wouldn't recommend it).:no: A couple of years ago, when I had a job with 9' ceilings, they were too short and I bought a new pair. What a difference! All hi-tech (relatively) and full of springs and hinges so that a much more normal walking motion is possible. Took them out of the box, got up on them, and you'd think I had never walked on stilts a day in my life. Boy was I disappointed and surprised! Then I figured out that there were adjustments to move your foot in relation to the floor plate which greatly affects balance. I guess sometimes it pays to read the directions before. Now I love the new stilts and the old ones are akward. Bottom line: practice and get very comfortable before picking up a paint pail to cut in the ceiling; it could get messy and/or painful otherwise.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Paintman,

Tripping hazards was always my favorite thing to talk about when I had to conduct a tailgate safety meeting on short notice...

Hoses and cords run poorly or not tended suitably definitely cause many injuries on jobsites, even to those NOT wearing stilts!

Even if you can get work crews to THINK about safety, it's a good thing.
Hazardous business we're all in, every bit helps.

...I was 6" too short to spray intersections on a trellis just the other day...
I was just about ready to duct tape gallon paint cans to my feet! Using a ladder sure slowed me down!
r


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been using stilts for years, Durastilts always. For newbies, strap them on lowest adjustment and walk up and down a hallway. If you have the height adjust them up and re walk the hall.

When I started I had a shot of whiskey and practice out on the lawn lol even played a little basketball with my daughter while I was learning to get steady on them.... course I don't recoomend that approach 
Cheers


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought a pair last year, never used them. Sold them again.

I did see a lot of drywallers using them on commercial work.


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm curious, why you did not use them  
Cheers


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently meet a painter in our community who does not need either a ladder or stilts on most jobs. He come in just over 7 foot tall. Said he got most of the upper level stuff :thumbup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use them all the time for cutting in all walls and ceilings- best "ladder" that we ever purchased


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

CobraCDN said:


> I'm curious, why you did not use them
> Cheers


I don't know. I'm not scared of them, just not comfortable. Since I usually work alone, even when with a crew, I'd have to put them on to get up high and take them off to go down low. To me it's just as easy to grab the cut pot and brush with one hand, use the other hand to pick up the step ladder. Move, move, move.

Oh, and the disappointment of taking them off and being short again.


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I see.. when I don't have a large area to do I use a 5 gal pail.. any pail walkers out there?? 
Cheers


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Once in a while I'll stand on a 5. But not in front of anyone, and I wouldn't let an employee stand on one.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I use stilts, love em for prepping/paining crown and cutting in. I recently replaced my single leg support dura-stilts with the newer dual leg support model. what a difference it makes, especially in comfort after being on them all day.


----------

